# King George at Kempton (spoiler)



## alliersv1 (26 December 2011)

How awesome is Kauto??

I almost couldn't watch, but so glad I did. What a superb display of top class chasing.
For all the lows, it's highs like this that keep me tuning in.
What a wonderful and well deserved victory.

I hope Masterminded is ok too. He looked to be in trouble and was apparently dismounted, although I don't think he was injured.


----------



## 3Beasties (26 December 2011)

Incredible horse, one of the very, very best!!

Hope Master Minded is OK, I thought he'd run a better race.


----------



## alliersv1 (26 December 2011)

3WiseBeasties said:



			Incredible horse, one of the very, very best!!

Hope Master Minded is OK, I thought he'd run a better race.
		
Click to expand...

Hoping for an update on MM before I go to get Jaf in.
I saw Sam give LR a slap down the neck about 5 out and thought if Kauto just keeps jumping, he's got this!
I actually cheered and punched the air when he crossed the line (in an empty house!) *blush*


----------



## Clarew22 (26 December 2011)

What a fantastic horse 

I was jumping around shouting him home, dog thinks I've gone mad lol


----------



## Allover (26 December 2011)

Did anyone else notice one of the other jockey giviing Kauto a pat? 

Respect


----------



## cassie summers (26 December 2011)

alliersv1 said:



			Hoping for an update on MM before I go to get Jaf in.
I saw Sam give LR a slap down the neck about 5 out and thought if Kauto just keeps jumping, he's got this!
I actually cheered and punched the air when he crossed the line (in an empty house!) *blush*
		
Click to expand...

i lept out of my chair at work and punched the air the only thing is we hve cctv in our office so they will think i am mad and the dog (yes dog comes to work)was running around barking i love the company i work for so relaxed


----------



## 3Beasties (26 December 2011)

Didn't sound good for Master Minded


----------



## alliersv1 (26 December 2011)

Allover said:



			Did anyone else notice one of the other jockey giviing Kauto a pat? 

Respect 

Click to expand...

Yeah, nice to see 



cassie summers said:



			i lept out of my chair at work and punched the air the only thing is we hve cctv in our office so they will think i am mad and the dog (yes dog comes to work)was running around barking i love the company i work for so relaxed
		
Click to expand...

Glad it's not just me!

They think MM may have broken down. Lame on his off fore apparently. I really hope he's ok. What an up and down race for Clive Smith.


----------



## Trinity Fox (26 December 2011)

I knew it was going to be a good afternoon Grands crus and then the lovely Binocular, I was also barely able to watch Kautos race but I didnt punch the air or shout in my house, instead I screamed shouted actually was up of the settee running along with him to the post it was unbearable as he looked to be tiring and long run was catching up and then I cried I was so happy for him.

It was amazing I was also really happy Binocular did well I am still shaking, hope MM is ok he is still in the vet box.


----------



## alliersv1 (26 December 2011)

3WiseBeasties said:



			Didn't sound good for Master Minded 

Click to expand...

Yeah. Fingers crossed ...


----------



## Clarew22 (26 December 2011)

Being reported that Master Minded struck into himself and took a chunk out of his tendon.  I hope he is going to be ok, what mixed emotions for CS.


----------



## Caledonia (26 December 2011)

MM has sliced through his boot and taken a chunk out of his tendon, he's gone to Newmarket where they'll probably put him in a cast. 

Kauto is peerless, a legend. That was the most blinding round of jumping he's ever done. Fantastic.


----------



## Dobiegirl (26 December 2011)

King Kauto is surely the best of all time, a true legend and the way he and Ruby toyed with the field was incredible to watch. I watched with Vislak and we had to open a bottle of something special to celebrate the greatest horse in living memory. |Cant wait to watch the replays of this incredible horse.

Thoughts are with Master Minded who may have a career ending injury but they will do their best for this lovely horse.


----------



## Allover (26 December 2011)

Dobiegirl said:



			Thoughts are with Master Minded who may have a career ending injury but they will do their best for this lovely horse.
		
Click to expand...

^^this^^


----------



## NinjaPony (26 December 2011)

I am so thrilled with Kauto, he is just brilliant. He is my all time favourite racehorse and I was cheering him over the line.

Sad to hear about MasterMinded, fingers crossed for him x


----------



## teagreen (26 December 2011)

It was the dream that we all never believed could become reality.

I imagined in my head the cheers and tears should Kauto win, then told myself not to be so silly, I was just getting myself ready for a fall. But my God - unbelievable.

I feel like Kauto should be given a knighthood or SPOTY or something - he is incredible, an ambassador for the sport in a time when racing is in dire need of something special. And boy oh boy is Kauto that something special. Absolutely breathtaking, his jumping is just a joy and his happy, smiling, 'loves his job' face lights up the crowd.

Long Run is a very good horse, who I'm fairly sure would have gotten very close to/beaten Kauto today with a better, more balanced jockey on board. If they put Geraghty up top for the Gold Cup, I think Long Run would win.


----------



## Allover (26 December 2011)

And how nice was it for him to be ridden down to the crowds immediately after the race so could be shown to his adoring public (or should it be the adoring public was shown to him!!!!), he is such a cool guy. 

And what about his jumping, he was taking strides out for fun!!!!!!!.....................and that amazing canter he has that looks sooooo easy


----------



## pahocking63 (26 December 2011)

Fantastic performance from Kauto - would like to think now would be the time to retire him. He owes Clive Smith nothing and has given his followers an epic to remember.


----------



## millhouse (26 December 2011)

Kauto - best since Arkle!


----------



## alliersv1 (26 December 2011)

Thanks for the updates on MM. Just got back from putting my lad to bed so was hoping for some news.
Sad that it's serious, but hopefully he can be saved and he owes them nothing, so an honourable retirement wouldn't be the end of the world.
I was scared to watch to be honest. You know when you have such high hopes that it can only end in tears? That was me.
So pleased he cracked it, and in such style. Taking strides out for fun indeed!!


----------



## TelH (26 December 2011)

I was in the 'retire Kauto at the end of last season' camp. But having seen his 2 runs this season I now think he deserves one last shot at the Gold cup. Denman is out of the picture and he has beaten Long Run twice. If he turns up at Cheltenham in the sort of form he's shown so far what is going to get near him? I think win or lose that should be his last race but what a way it would be to go out if he did win.


----------



## teapot (26 December 2011)

Masterminded's been taken to Newmarket. with a potentially career ending tendon injury according to Cornelius whatshisface on twitter. But apparently not life threatening


----------



## sonjafoers (26 December 2011)

pahocking63 said:



			Fantastic performance from Kauto - would like to think now would be the time to retire him. He owes Clive Smith nothing and has given his followers an epic to remember.
		
Click to expand...

Those were my exact thoughts when I'd finished shouting and crying and assuring the dogs everything was ok! 

What a horse - he should finish on this high whilst he is sound and happy. Look what has happened to poor MM today and how awful it would be for Kauto to finish this way too

Sending good vibes to MM


----------



## Clodagh (26 December 2011)

I think he should have one last crack at the Gold Cup. PN himself has said they don't live like he does now in a retirement home.
Fantastic horse, when he won the Betfair I rode it with Ruby but he was so confident today I left it to him...LOL!


----------



## Caledonia (26 December 2011)

I hope they retire him, I don't think he'll beat Long Run in another GC, he was getting close to him at the line today, and I think LR sees out the extended trip better. 

What a horse tho' .


----------



## Kiribati_uk (26 December 2011)

teagreen said:



			It was the dream that we all never believed could become reality.

I imagined in my head the cheers and tears should Kauto win, then told myself not to be so silly, I was just getting myself ready for a fall. But my God - unbelievable.

I feel like Kauto should be given a knighthood or SPOTY or something - he is incredible, an ambassador for the sport in a time when racing is in dire need of something special. And boy oh boy is Kauto that something special. Absolutely breathtaking, his jumping is just a joy and his happy, smiling, 'loves his job' face lights up the crowd.

Long Run is a very good horse, who I'm fairly sure would have gotten very close to/beaten Kauto today with a better, more balanced jockey on board. If they put Geraghty up top for the Gold Cup, I think Long Run would win.
		
Click to expand...


How dare you say that Sam Waley Cohen isn't a good pilot!! He must be the WORST jockey to win two aintree foxhunters, feltham, king george and a Gold Cup!!!!!!
Did Long Run not win last years king George and GOLD CUP? Oh yes I think he did!!!!!!
long Runs jumping wasn't as fleunt as Kauto horses aren't machines they don't win every day(except Big Bucks)
The Waley Cohens own Long Run so why can't Sam ride him? 
Fingers crossed for Master Minded, hope he makes a good recovery.


----------



## swellhillcottage (26 December 2011)

Kiribati_uk said:



			How dare you say that Sam Waley Cohen isn't a good pilot!! He must be the WORST jockey to win two aintree foxhunters, feltham, king george and a Gold Cup!!!!!!
Did Long Run not win last years king George and GOLD CUP? Oh yes I think he did!!!!!!
long Runs jumping wasn't as fleunt as Kauto horses aren't machines they don't win every day(except Big Bucks)
The Waley Cohens own Long Run so why can't Sam ride him? 
Fingers crossed for Master Minded, hope he makes a good recovery.
		
Click to expand...



Hits the like button !! Sam is a super pilot !
 Kauto galloped and jumped that  horse into the ground and tbh I should think Kauto would have kept his head in front whatever!


----------



## yeeharider (26 December 2011)

swellhillcottage said:



			Hits the like button !! Sam is a super pilot !
 Kauto galloped and jumped that  horse into the ground and tbh I should think Kauto would have kept his head in front whatever!
		
Click to expand...

One word sums him up FABULOUS!!!!!!!!!!!! agree his performance galloping and jumping battered his opponents   Fingers crossed for Masterminded though


----------



## teagreen (26 December 2011)

Kiribati_uk said:



			How dare you say that Sam Waley Cohen isn't a good pilot!! He must be the WORST jockey to win two aintree foxhunters, feltham, king george and a Gold Cup!!!!!!
Did Long Run not win last years king George and GOLD CUP? Oh yes I think he did!!!!!!
long Runs jumping wasn't as fleunt as Kauto horses aren't machines they don't win every day(except Big Bucks)
The Waley Cohens own Long Run so why can't Sam ride him? 
Fingers crossed for Master Minded, hope he makes a good recovery.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not saying he isn't a good pilot. He's a very good amateur, but not as slick, polished and professional and the likes of Walsh and Geraghty, simply because they do it every day and have been for years. He's got money, bravery, talent and dedication, but today the race was ALL Ruby's - it was a tactical masterclass that was all Ruby's doing from the off. Once Long Run gets put under pressure, he starts making mistakes and Waley-Cohen becomes just that _bit_ unbalanced and takes just that _bit_ longer to regain his drive and poise and in a race of this calibre, against jockeys like Walsh, you can't afford to lose a centimetre.I genuinely believe that if Long Run had had Geraghty up top today, he'd have won or at least come very close to Kauto - and I think he'll need that to win the Gold Cup. I was just reading an article in the Guardian where McGrath said todays race showed you the difference between pros and ams.

He can ride Long Run all he wants, its up to them, but I'd be so interested to see what would happen if they put a pro up there.


----------



## Mariposa (26 December 2011)

I think, considering Sam is an amateur, that he rides fantastically, better than quite a few professionals in my opinion. Imagine how good he would be if he went professional and could dedicate more time to it? Long Run goes sweetly for him, it would have taken wings to have caught Kauto Star today. 

I just hope they retire him now - end on a good note.

Personally, I have money on little Golan Way, who pretty much very backwards after hitting that fence, poor little fellow.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (26 December 2011)

teagreen said:



			I'm not saying he isn't a good pilot. He's a very good amateur, but not as slick, polished and professional and the likes of Walsh and Geraghty, simply because they do it every day and have been for years. He's got money, bravery, talent and dedication, but today the race was ALL Ruby's - it was a tactical masterclass that was all Ruby's doing from the off. Once Long Run gets put under pressure, he starts making mistakes and Waley-Cohen becomes just that _bit_ unbalanced and takes just that _bit_ longer to regain his drive and poise and in a race of this calibre, against jockeys like Walsh, you can't afford to lose a centimetre.I genuinely believe that if Long Run had had Geraghty up top today, he'd have won or at least come very close to Kauto - and I think he'll need that to win the Gold Cup. I was just reading an article in the Guardian where McGrath said todays race showed you the difference between pros and ams.

He can ride Long Run all he wants, its up to them, but I'd be so interested to see what would happen if they put a pro up there.
		
Click to expand...

This I entirely agree with. In Grade 1 races it all comes down to fractions. That is the difference between a Pro and an Am. Fractions. And as good as Sam W-C is he just isn't quite Grade 1 class. 

At the end of the day I don't think Kauto was going to get beaten no matter who was on Long Run but it would have been a very close call. Long Run is only 6years old and he will come into his own properly in a year or two and then we may well see a horse that can start to lift Grade 1's here, there and everywhere. He will never outshine Kauto as he has been winning Grade 1 Chses since he was 5yo and has just won 5 King Georges, the latest being aged 11. Long Run's jumping leaves something to be desired but so did Kauto's in his younger days. He really was a "bookies horse" - he had to get over the last before any bets were paid out. 

It is a credit to the Ditcheat yard for keeping him as sound and  as tough for as long as they have and to keep him performing at such an indredibly high level year after year after year. If he can nick a 5-6l lead on Long Run on the home turn come March then I think he will retire as the reigning Gold Cup champ.


----------



## scotlass (26 December 2011)

What a wonderful horse.   Congratulations to PN, Ruby Walsh and all at Ditcheat who keep this horse at the top.   Personally, I would like to see him retired now - his last two victories have been brilliant.

Masterminded has struck into a tendon.   PN reported that whilst his injury (which he has done before) is not life threatening, it is potentially career ending.   Fingers crossed for him.

And little Golan Way decided he had had enough today - he refused four from home.


----------



## Mariposa (26 December 2011)

scotlass said:



			And little Golan Way decided he had had enough today - he refused four from home.
		
Click to expand...

He did look fairly fed up, poor little man!


----------



## Brigadoon (26 December 2011)

Kauto is a legend. I have followed him for years now and was delighted to see him beat Desert Orchids record. I watched Dessie as a schoolgirl and adored him as well. I would like to see him retired at the top though and today ..well you can't get much better than that. 
But..he would be my choice over Long Run for the GC the way he is running right now. Even with a top jock aboard.
My heart kicks in and I would not like anything to happen to him.
Fingers crossed for MM.


----------



## caramel (27 December 2011)

Paul Nicholls tweeted this morning that MM had surgery last night on a serious injury, and is comfortable this morning. It's career threatening, not life threatening. 

Have everything crossed for this wonderful horse.


----------



## Mithras (27 December 2011)

teagreen said:



			I'm not saying he isn't a good pilot. He's a very good amateur, but not as slick, polished and professional and the likes of Walsh and Geraghty, simply because they do it every day and have been for years. He's got money, bravery, talent and dedication, but today the race was ALL Ruby's - it was a tactical masterclass that was all Ruby's doing from the off. Once Long Run gets put under pressure, he starts making mistakes and Waley-Cohen becomes just that _bit_ unbalanced and takes just that _bit_ longer to regain his drive and poise and in a race of this calibre, against jockeys like Walsh, you can't afford to lose a centimetre.I genuinely believe that if Long Run had had Geraghty up top today, he'd have won or at least come very close to Kauto - and I think he'll need that to win the Gold Cup. I was just reading an article in the Guardian where McGrath said todays race showed you the difference between pros and ams.
		
Click to expand...

I'm comparing this with McCoy's "misses" at fences on both Kauto Star (in last year's King George) and Denman...doesn't always work out, putting a harder driving, less sympathetic rider on top.  Long Run goes very well for Sam Whaley-Cohen and more likely the horse is still learning his trade.  I can imagine some professional jockeys driving him too hard and putting him under too much pressure and causing him to fall, not win, actually.  Sometimes riding too many bad horses, day in, day out, can take away from your riding, not add to it.

As for Kauto Star being too old, he's only rising 12.  NH horses often go on til 12 if they are sound and enthusiastic.  I do think Long Run lives up to his name and has an advantage on a long run in, such as up Cheltenham's hill, where the advantage of Kauto Star's more fluent jumping will have worn off.  I agree with the poster above that if Ruby steals a march on him before this, he could win it.

I also think Kauto Star would be terribly disappointed not to make his usual race preperations and trip to Cheltenham in March!


----------



## Dobiegirl (27 December 2011)

I dont think AP McCoy would be the right jockey for Long Run but Barry G would, he is an excellent horseman and very sympathetic and is stable jockey for Nicky Henderson. Others such as Timmy Murphy and Graham Lee are equaly so as is Ruby but he is booked elsewhere.

Not only is Ruby an excellent horseman but he knows Kauto inside out and that has to be an advantage and I always thought putting up AP when Ruby was injured was a big mistake. Nothing wrong with AP its just their riding styles are so different and Kauto and Denman did not like be bustled along but needed to be kidded and allowed to settle into a rhythm.

The news on Master Minded is promising but I for one will be sad not to see this horse on a racecourse again and hope the horse proves them wrong and makes a complete recovery.


----------



## teagreen (27 December 2011)

I think it's difficult to say who would or would not suit Long Run since Sam WC is the only person to have ridden him in Britain (and I've never seen any of his French races where someone else rode him) - I get a gut feeling though that Geraghty would suit the horse beautifully. It'd be oh so interesting..I wish they'd do it!

You can't really have a go at AP, although people seem to adore doing it as an escape clause. Last year, AP rode Kauto who I think we all now accept was below par, and got beaten in the King George - Ruby then rode him in the Gold Cup and he was 3rd, and then pulled up at Punchestown. He only just won on him at Down Royal. I don't think it would have mattered if God himself had ridden Kauto in the last King George.

AP rode Denman and was unseated, and then (what everyone seems to forget?) was a glorious second in the Gold Cup with him. He isn't that useless! If AP had been riding Kauto in the year he fell in the Gold Cup, it would have been entirely AP's fault, a 'spectacular AP miss' - but it was Ruby, so no one says a thing. AP and Ruby have different riding styles; we all have different riding styles, and we all suit different horses. But I loathe people batting on about what a rubbish, unsympathetic rider AP is and how garbage he was on Kauto and Denman. Years of scrubbing away on useless animals at Sedgefield has not made Tony a wooden, poor rider, but an exceedingly good one who, through his riding style, gets on better with horses who require pushing and a strong ride.

I'm certainly not saying put a harder driving jockey on Long Run to win, just a professional one who is more balanced and tactically aware.

Reading todays Racing Post brought a tear to my eye - and how amazing is the fact that Kauto had started winning over fences before Long Run was even born. Superstar


----------



## Freddie19 (27 December 2011)

What is happening to this forum, we go on to post about an incredible win by an incredible horse ridden by a jockey who knows him inside out....and it develops into a "bashing session" re another jockey who was riding a horse who quite simply is now racing against a lifetime super star (for those of a certain age think back to Mill House and Arkle, no jockey bashing then) come on folks lets just celebrate being able to watch Kauto and thank our lucky stars we were able to take part, even if it was from behind the sofa!!!!


----------



## teagreen (27 December 2011)

Freddie19 said:



			What is happening to this forum
		
Click to expand...

It says under 'Latest News' that it's a place to 'discuss' the latest news - what would life be without a good discussion  I don't think anyone is taking away from the incredible, outstanding, amazing performance of the great champion himself - he is a joy to watch and I feel lucky, like everyone else, to have been able to witness such a champion  Makes the hairs on the back of my neck stand up just thinking about it.


----------



## dunkley (27 December 2011)

Just watched the video - what a horse! He looked so comfortable and settled the whole way round.  It _was_ lovely to see other jockies patting him - I think they all appreciate just how special he is.  I'd quite like to see him out hunting and team chasing with Frostie Buckley - wouldn't _that_ be interesting?


----------



## Dobiegirl (27 December 2011)

Can anyone provide a link to a recording of the race, although I watched it live would love to see it again. There was one recording but has been removed for some reason.


----------



## millhouse (27 December 2011)

Freddie19 said:



			What is happening to this forum, we go on to post about an incredible win by an incredible horse ridden by a jockey who knows him inside out....and it develops into a "bashing session" re another jockey who was riding a horse who quite simply is now racing against a lifetime super star (for those of a certain age think back to Mill House and Arkle, no jockey bashing then) come on folks lets just celebrate being able to watch Kauto and thank our lucky stars we were able to take part, even if it was from behind the sofa!!!! 

Click to expand...

Agree with you Freddie.  Kauto won it fair and square.


----------



## TeamChaser (27 December 2011)

dunkley said:



			Just watched the video - what a horse! He looked so comfortable and settled the whole way round.  It _was_ lovely to see other jockies patting him - I think they all appreciate just how special he is.  I'd quite like to see him out hunting and team chasing with Frostie Buckley - wouldn't _that_ be interesting? 

Click to expand...

I'll also throw my hat in the ring for taking Kauto team chasing   Although the way he stood off that one fence down the back would be a little scary over a solid obstacle! What an awesome animal - jumping better than ever this season. Hope he retains this level of form for the Gold Cup as no reason he can't win it IMHO


----------



## TelH (27 December 2011)

Dobiegirl said:



			Can anyone provide a link to a recording of the race, although I watched it live would love to see it again. There was one recording but has been removed for some reason.

Click to expand...

http://www.racinguk.com/video/watch/2011-king-george-vi-chase

You need to skip the first 50 seconds or so but this link works for me


----------



## badattitude (27 December 2011)

I went yesterday, we took all the children it was an amazing experience. I have never heard a crowd like it. It has been a long time since Arkle and even though Dessie was a very good horse, he was not the equal of this one and it is time there was a horse who could legitimately be called the greatest. Personally I do not think that the Gold Cup can be avoided now, the horse is fit and well and in the best form so why not? However I saw an  interview with Ruby who said he thought Kauto was better than Arkle but I don't think you can compare, it was a different game then. Arkle ran more often and carried more weight. The maximum was higher then. I do not believe Kauto gould give another Gold Cup winner two stone and a beating, despite how marvelous he is.


----------



## Dobiegirl (27 December 2011)

TelH said:



http://www.racinguk.com/video/watch/2011-king-george-vi-chase

You need to skip the first 50 seconds or so but this link works for me 

Click to expand...

Thank you very much, Ive saved it to my favourites and have watched it twice and it still takes my breath away.


----------



## Dobiegirl (27 December 2011)

badattitude said:



			I went yesterday, we took all the children it was an amazing experience. I have never heard a crowd like it. It has been a long time since Arkle and even though Dessie was a very good horse, he was not the equal of this one and it is time there was a horse who could legitimately be called the greatest. Personally I do not think that the Gold Cup can be avoided now, the horse is fit and well and in the best form so why not? However I saw an  interview with Ruby who said he thought Kauto was better than Arkle but I don't think you can compare, it was a different game then. Arkle ran more often and carried more weight. The maximum was higher then. I do not believe Kauto gould give another Gold Cup winner two stone and a beating, despite how marvelous he is.
		
Click to expand...

On the Racing Post site there are lots of posts about camparisons with Arkle,Flyingbolt & Dessie but I think people should be grateful and feel privileged to be living in the era of Kauto Star. He is not the weight carrier of Arkle but has won over all distances and is an all round great racehorse by any standards. Lets just enjoy him.


----------



## Stilldreamin' (28 December 2011)

Another screaming him home in an empty house here, including begging "don't fluff the last don't fluff the last..." as he came down to the final fence!

Not a bit of it, he was foot perfect. I've heard people saying Long Run is not the horse he was last year- but hey, maybe he is. It's Kauto who wasn't the horse he IS last year, and is back in full swing now. Would LOVE to see him regain the gold cup AGAIN!


----------



## minesadouble (28 December 2011)

Kauto Star was absolutley amazing, I too think he deserves one last crack at the Gold Cup.

I also think Long Run will be twice the horse he is now in a year or two (barring injury of course.) For me he just lacks confidence in his jumping and that is his big stumbling block. If you look at some stills of him approaching his fences he just looks worried as he comes into them. With a few more miles on the clock he will hopefully gain confidence over his fences and he could then go on to be an even better horse than he is now.

Good luck to them both, and roll on March 2012 !


----------

